# I'm back!



## mzreyes (Jun 8, 2008)

heeeeey I'm back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have logged on in like.. FOREVER. I've gone through a lot in the past couple months and now I think I'm finally back to my old self. I haven't really been wearing a lot of makeup either. Trying to get back in the game, I might be a lil rusty. enjoy!










face..
MUFE powder and foundation
mac concealor
msf dark
spaced out blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes..
baselight paint
nano gold, mythology, coppering, indian ink e/s
vanilla pig.
blacktrack f/l
sallys lashes

lips..
some rimmel liner
style it up l/s
molto bene l/v


----------



## ppalada (Jun 8, 2008)

oh pretty pretty..how weird i was looking at your old fotds last night.hahah i cant seem to get my outer v thing like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..hahha


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow you are back! haha. Very pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

you look gorgeous


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Padmita (Jun 8, 2008)

So glad to see you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG I have missed your FOTDs! You were always one of my favorite people posting


----------



## daffie (Jun 8, 2008)

LOVE it! Thanks!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 8, 2008)

pretty look


----------



## TDoll (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Awesome color combo!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ppalada* 

 
_oh pretty pretty..how weird i was looking at your old fotds last night.hahah i cant seem to get my outer v thing like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..hahha_

 
the secret is the 219 brush


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 8, 2008)

thank you for all the lovely comments


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 8, 2008)

yay! you're back =) pretty as always..hope you're feeling much better. I've been going through tough times too but it only makes you stronger babe!! x


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 8, 2008)

love this look

which MUFE foundation are you using?


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, well, well.... sure have missed your pretty face around here!! This is gorgeous like everything else you do!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so glad to see you back!   I have missed your FOTDs.  This one is gorgeous!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 8, 2008)

Ugh You're so perfect I'm gonna be sick haha

Glad to see u back


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 8, 2008)

u looks so beautiful.. very nice


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_yay! you're back =) pretty as always..hope you're feeling much better. I've been going through tough times too but it only makes you stronger babe!! x_

 


hell yea!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 8, 2008)

OHH my I have missed your FOTD's .....Sorry to hear you were going through some stuff..I hope things only get better for you from now on. Hugs and Welcome back !


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jun 8, 2008)

If that's you being rusty, I can't wait to see what you come up with when you've gotten the hang of it again!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Jun 8, 2008)

love all ur posts!!!! And ur hair!!


----------



## Fee (Jun 8, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!
I've seen like ALL your FOTDs and i think i'm an mzreyes' fan!! hihi
So glad you're back
<33


----------



## alehoney (Jun 8, 2008)

beautiful like always! welcome back!!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

love it! missed your FOTDs


----------



## makeba (Jun 8, 2008)

Its soo good to see your pretty face!!! Be blessed and stay strong!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 8, 2008)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

you look like you never even put down a brush! glad to see your flawless face again.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

back homey!!  You look great as usual... Cant wait to see more FOTDs and Tuts!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 8, 2008)

Your makeup's gorgeous as always, glad you are back!!!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 8, 2008)

beautiful, i love the e/s combo


----------



## missjaclynrose (Jun 8, 2008)

this is so pretty! love it.


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 8, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 8, 2008)

You look lovely as ever!  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You look beautiful!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 9, 2008)

welcome back! i hella missed your fotds!


----------



## hr44 (Jun 9, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful! Missed your fotds!


----------



## Jot (Jun 9, 2008)

so very beautiful xx


----------



## versace (Jun 9, 2008)

you rusty?your make up is better then ever..love your look soooo much,and your hair is perfect..missed ya


----------



## red.pill (Jun 9, 2008)

i love it... it's so pretty and fresh (tough i think you don't need makeup to achieve that as you are really gorgeous) and wearable... must try it myself sometime too..


----------



## User67 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yay, I'm so glad you are posting again! I love this look & hope that you keep on sharing your gorgeous FOTD with us! I've missed seeing your beautiful face.


----------



## damsel (Jun 9, 2008)

it looks great. welcome back!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 9, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 9, 2008)

goorgeous
how do u do ur hair?!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 9, 2008)

glad to see you back!


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

I missed you!!!!!! Welcome back!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 9, 2008)

*~*You look gorgeous...love your hair too!!*~*


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah I missed your fotd's...nice to see you back. Your mu looks great btw!


----------



## MissCeeJae (Jun 9, 2008)

Love your makeup and brows too!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 9, 2008)

Not rusty at all, very pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_love this look

which MUFE foundation are you using?_

 
face and body. love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also use their duo mat powder. good stuff!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 9, 2008)

you dont understand how much ive missed you. when i first joined specktra you were one of my makeup inspirations!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_goorgeous
how do u do ur hair?!_

 
just used a regular ol' 1 1/2 inch curling iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some mousse and hairspray! yea I have to use both because my hair can hold a curl to save its life!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you so much everyone. I feel loved


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm posting again because i really love this look and you look gorgeous. Can you tell me the colour placement please? 

thank you!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 9, 2008)

You look absolutely Gorgeous!!
Definitely have missed your posts>


----------



## nikki (Jun 9, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## rutledgekl (Jun 9, 2008)

u are so pretty!off to look at your old fotd's!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2008)

HOLY ISHT, girly!!

I've missed you SO much! Welcome back!


----------



## versace (Jun 10, 2008)

thats because you are loved


----------



## Emmi (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome back! You look beautiful!!


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 10, 2008)

missed your FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... Glad ur back!


----------



## greentwig (Jun 10, 2008)

Aww I'm so happy that your posting again.  I love your FOTD's, I'm always looking forward to them.

Best Wishes to You


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 10, 2008)

Hot !! Welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## Ciara (Jun 11, 2008)

Yayyyy!!!  She's back!!!

I've missed your FOTD's.
always so inspiring ... just like this one

love it!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 11, 2008)

VEry pretty.....i love your hair and ofcourse makeup!


----------



## Moonspell (Jun 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, pretty, missed you alot!! So beautiful, and you're gorgeous.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 13, 2008)

wow u are so purdy


----------



## vintage_beauty (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfection! I'm so glad you're back.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you my pretties


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2008)

miss u so much!!!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 17, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## bgajon (Jun 18, 2008)

You're gorgeous!! Love the sexy eyes.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome back!  Your FOTD's are ALWAYS great!  I just recently came back myself.  Been soo busy with kids, school, freelancing, life...

Anyway, it's nice to see a familiar face =)


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 18, 2008)

look at those luscious locks!  i'm sooooooooooooooo with you on your excitement on spaced out blush! glad you are back and okay!


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome back! I missed your FOTDs and your tutorials!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, not rusty at all!! That looks gorgeous! Glad to have you back


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2008)

You're just so so GORGEOUS...no matter what colors you use!

Wishing you the best healing possible with whatever you went through xo


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 1, 2008)

love these colors!


----------



## rbella (Jul 1, 2008)

You're so pretty!  You make me wish I was a brunette.


----------



## pinkbowsandlace (Jul 1, 2008)

I love this look. It's very unique.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks beautiful!!


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 2, 2008)

ohhh soo hot! me likeeeey! good job! love the hair,too!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 9, 2008)

I Love This Look On You. Could You Please Do A Tut For Me Please?


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

love this look  !


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

love it !!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 9, 2008)

beautiful!! i love your hair! i hope you're doing well!


----------

